# White bass spring run at alum?



## michael.redmon (Aug 27, 2010)

I was just reading up on the white bass run in Fremont every may. Do the white bass at alum run up the creek north of Howard road somewhere to spawn? Why drive to Fremont if there is a comparable type situation here.

Thanks in advance


----------



## SoCal_Buckeye (May 28, 2012)

Because there is no comparison. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

Not sure about alum,but there's no comparison between fremont and Indian lake white bass run.Being a smaller lake,the white bass runs are very short and get disrupted very easily.You practically got to hit it every day just to get lucky when the frenzy begins. I can get into the females in 1 evening,and by next morning it is done and back to catching the small jacks.A couple weeks later,they'll run again.Frequent flooding,lack of rain,or cold frontus interupts their runs every year with the inland lake white bass runs. 

It's not necessarily every may.My 1st trip there was when school was out at beginning of june.The following year,it was the middle of april.It all depends on the water temp.
Size is another difference. I've gotten 1 FO white bass from indian during the last 3 runs. Avg is about 12"-13" on the keeper size with a few 14"s and tons of dinks. The fremont white bass are huge.


----------



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

I've been to Alum early in the year on the north end and caught one after another throwing rooster tails and vibes. They weren't very big like the ones at hoover though. I have never fished specifically for them at either lake.


----------



## SoCal_Buckeye (May 28, 2012)

I have witnessed fish Ohio class white bass out of the Freemont run. I watched as guys weighed in their catch for an afternoon and it was better than 90 lbs of fish... Not 90 fish, 90 lbs of fish. 
If you have an opportunity to go up for the run, do it! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

It goes both ways for his. I've been to Fremont on several occasions over the last 30 years and have never hit the run just right. Make the phone calls and they say the run is on, get there and your a day late or the weather is bad. The crowds can be like fishing a pay lake. Theres nothing wrong with finding the WB runs around some of the local lakes and getting into some good action I quit travelling north years ago and love fishing for them and find it just as rewarding to catch big 15" to 16" females in some of the spots I fish a half hr. from home. Just do your homework and put in a little time.


----------



## michael.redmon (Aug 27, 2010)

Thanks guys. Good info

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

You can check reports and have some fun on the Ohio River. You can catch Wipers right along with them as a surprise


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

alum can be as good or better than freemont IMHO but it doesnt happen every year, maybe every 3 depending on how much rain how high the lake is and how well the weather works out. 3 or 4 years ago we took home 30 between 2 of us bigger than 15 inches. Threw back way more than that but it doesnt get that good every year.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

jray said:


> alum can be as good or better than freemont IMHO but it doesnt happen every year, maybe every 3 depending on how much rain how high the lake is and how well the weather works out. 3 or 4 years ago we took home 30 between 2 of us bigger than 15 inches. Threw back way more than that but it doesnt get that good every year.


this I agree with, that's why it's nice to have several lakes within an hr. drive to fish for WB when the spawn is on.


----------



## SoCal_Buckeye (May 28, 2012)

I'll be on the lookout for the white bass run here this coming spring for sure, but I will certainly not skip my trip to Freemont. For me the run up north is a known quantity. I have friends and family who have gone up for the better part of 20 years. Excellent fishing is the rule not the exception. 
I am looking forward to better days on Alum now however. This was my first year fishing from a boat, and I am back at square zero, so I will be on that lake as much as I can next year. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

I don't disagree at all, just for me I have found quantity at local lakes as well. Actually I would probably be standing in the crowds as well if I lived closer. Although I like not fishing in huge crowds of people and every time I've been there it was like a war zone, I don't know the area well enough to find the out of the way places to fish. I guess I would rather find less crowed areas and smaller honey holes to fish closer to home. I have had many days of 100 or more fish in local lakes , I don't keep but a few if any . But I love to catch them, wading especially. We are blessed to have such a fish that is that much fun to catch and so many of them.


----------



## alumcreeker (Nov 14, 2008)

I live at alum for my whole life there are much better size fish there than most inland lakes around 364 in 8hrs my pb wading the creek with a small floating rapala but I could fish it everyday and all weekend long I was spoiled growing up you could say

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kwizzle (Apr 7, 2012)

Have to agree that the Fremont run is hands down a better trip, but in fishing it all about being at the right spot at the right time and that can happen locally. Hoover and alum can have good runs if you time it right. Fishing in the mouth of main lake tributaries pre spawn can also produce some quality and quantity of fish. Good luck to all!


----------



## mjn88 (Feb 18, 2011)

I usually go white bass fishing at cj brown in May for the whites. Now that I live just south of Hoover, I want to be able to fish there for whites like I can at cj. Maybe one of you more familiar guys wouldn't be opposed to taking me out once they start staging to spawn.


----------



## SoCal_Buckeye (May 28, 2012)

That's what's great about this site, I truly had no idea about the run at Alum. I knew there was one at Hoover. Since I have been planning to concentrate on Alum I have that much more incentive. I can't wait for spring!! Not that I am wishing my days away, but with a boat now it's really gonna get fun.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

SoCal_Buckeye said:


> That's what's great about this site, I truly had no idea about the run at Alum. I knew there was one at Hoover. Since I have been planning to concentrate on Alum I have that much more incentive. I can't wait for spring!! Not that I am wishing my days away, but with a boat now it's really gonna get fun.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


You can go to any local lake that has a population of WB and just find the main feeder creek and you will have a spawning run to fish in the spring. Some are better than others with size and quantity but I enjoy wading different creeks around the lakes. When one is not producing for one reason or other like bad weather or swollen creeks from rain , I can drive north or south to another and fish. Its fun moving around.


----------



## jkf11j (Oct 28, 2013)

The white bass run in Fremont is amazing!!! It's what got me into fishing. My buddy and I have a countdown now. If you can go to Fremont don't hesitate


----------

